# Review: PNW Loam dropper seatpost



## Luis_Bermúdez (Nov 17, 2020)

Necesito una tija de diámetro 30.9 y un retroceso de +2.5 cm...la tienen disponible ??


----------



## Wil E Coyote (Apr 6, 2021)

Josh Patterson said:


> PNW Components is launching a new dropper seatpost that's affordable, reliable, and offers adjustable travel. The new PNW Loam post builds on the success of the company's Bachelor and Rainier dropper seatposts a light and wallet-friendly package.
> 
> *Related: The Best Dropper Seatposts*
> 
> ...


----------



## Wil E Coyote (Apr 6, 2021)

Love to try out your post. I've been riding since the 80's. And pretty much seen them all..Bike mechanic of old but still practice the art!
My Pivot Firebird asked me to get him one..He's been a very good boy!..😉


----------



## chef Gags (Apr 10, 2021)

Awesome .. also looking into the Coast Suspension post for my new Giant xtc slr for the dirt as i have been riding with the Dirt Rag guys since 1989, not that we are old guys..


----------



## Nails (Sep 25, 2020)

chef Gags said:


> Awesome .. also looking into the Coast Suspension post for my new Giant xtc slr for the dirt as i have been riding with the Dirt Rag guys since 1989, not that we are old guys..


Sorry to see Maurice hang up the magazine duties. My lifetime subscription kept me looking at the mailbox expectantly. The only mag about riding and not glossy sales pron.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

They are good droppers weight savings and lifetime warranty. so far so good. Not too flashy but they seem to be built well. More details here:


----------



## porterrichie (Aug 20, 2009)

Would love to upgrade my dropper!


----------



## navymtbr (Feb 2, 2004)

I did upgrade from a stock dropper on my Fuel EX 9.8. Went from 125mm to 150mm and love it. I was a bit concerned at first as the dropper was hard to engage, I usually put the seat down when carrying the bike from the basement. After talking with PNW, I realized it was working as advertised. Definitely a big upgrade and loving it. Also the silicon band matches my grips (Loam) and pedals!


----------

